# [Hardware/emerge] compilation impossible apres installation

## onvice

Salut à tous.

Je fais appel à votre savoir car je ne sais pas d'ou vient mon probleme ?

Brievement je vous raconte ce qu'il m'arrive:

Je viens de récupérer une bécane que quelqu'un m'a vendu et pour commencer cette personne me disait que le processeur était un Athlon 2800xp : 

- Hors je n'ai qu'un Athlon 2500Xp d'afficher et apres changement des Fsb dans le bios je passe de 2500Xp à 3200xp directement. Je suis en mode normal pas de configuration d'overclock ou agressive.

Le tout sur une Asus A7N8X-X avec 1Go (2x512) de DDR400 bien ventilé.   :Cool:  et un disk Maxtor Sata 120go sur carte Silicon en Pci.

Apres une premiere installation j'ai rencontré des problèmes de disk dur : au boot on me demande de passer un E2fsck ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

Après plusieurs problemes dans les compilations se produisaient; je doute du materiel et comme j'suis un Noob, j'installe Windows Xp et je lance une batterie de tests avec Everest, des Chkdsk, des decompressions de gros fichiers etc...... et tout va bien ?? en tout cas tout à l'air de tourner !!

J'utilise UBCD et fais des tests processeur, memoire vive et disk mais rien a signaler sur environ 24h.(je sais c'est pas assez mais je pense que j'aurais du voir des anomalies et là rien).

Je decide donc de reinstaller une gentoo (en minimal) et là apres l'installation je fais un : 

```

#emerge -- sync

#emerge -uaDv world 

```

et a chaque fois ça bloque, pour exemple avec Gcc j'ai comme message 

```
 configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 5303:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called toolchain_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 24:   Called gcc_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 1539:   Called gcc_do_configure

  toolchain.eclass, line 1339:   Called die

!!! failed to run configure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/temp/build.log'.

```

Voila pour tous les paquets ça plante ??   :Sad: 

Je sais pas si donc mon probleme vient du materiel ou de mon installation  (j'en doute vu que je suis le handbook à la lettre et je n'en suis pas a ma premiere install, du moins sous intel pentium).

Ci-joint des infos sur ma conf. et n'hesitez pas a me poser des questions car là je seche total et je suis à court d'idee.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.19-gentoo-                                                                         r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 01 Mar 2007 20:30:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/make.conf.example /etc/rc.d /etc/revd                                                                         ep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/wget"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-d                                                                         istfiles/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/g                                                                         entoo ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --for                                                                         ce --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --                                                                         exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="alsa apache2 berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups doc dri fortran gdbm gp                                                                         m iconv imap innodb isdnlog jpg libg++ maildir midi ming mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlo                                                                         nly pam pcre perl php php5 png ppds pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl t                                                                         cpd tokenizer truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode winbind x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARD                                                                         S="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 e                                                                         ns1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio vi                                                                         a82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop                                                                          empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null p                                                                         lug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"                                                                          KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb                                                                          ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark ati chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev                                                                          glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mga neomagic nsc nv rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmot                                                                         ion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, P                                                                         ORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

 :Question: 

----------

## truz

Salut,

Tes flags (CFLAGS, CHOST...) ont l'air corrects, c'est déjà ça. Tu ne les as pas changé en cours de route ?

Peux-tu poster le résultat de la commande 

```
gcc-config -l
```

As-tu fais une mise à jour de GCC ? si oui alors as-tu lancé une commande du style 

```
fix_libtool_files.sh <OLD_GCC_VERSION>
```

edit: tu peux aussi lire ce thread y'a plein de choses dedans !

----------

## Mickael

 *truz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> As-tu fais une mise à jour de GCC ? si oui alors as-tu lancé une commande du style 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hum, c'est moi qui perd de l'huile? mais il est en train de nous expliquer qu'il vient de récupérer cette machine. Donc j'en conclue qu'il n'y pas de vieux de ggc.   :Wink:   mais il est déjà tard alors.....

----------

## truz

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Hum, c'est moi qui perd de l'huile? mais il est en train de nous expliquer qu'il vient de récupérer cette machine. Donc j'en conclue qu'il n'y pas de vieux de ggc.    mais il est déjà tard alors.....

 C'est ce que je suppose aussi, mais comme son erreur "C compiler cannot create executables" me fait penser à ça, je préfère en avoir le coeur net avant de chercher plus compliqué  :Wink: 

----------

## onvice

Merci pour ton aide, je vais regarder ce thread après ce post   :Wink: 

Donc pour la commande:

```
gcc-config -l
```

j'obtiens :

```
# [1] i386-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *
```

et voyant que dans portage on me propose i386-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1-r3

En fait vu mon blocage pour la mise a jour de l'arbre

```
# emerge -uaDv world 
```

je me suis dit peut-etre que cela venait de Gcc et donc j'ai essayé de le mettre a jour directement

```
# emerge -av gcc
```

J'ai donc essayé avec python, portage, --newuse world, -e sytem ........... mais toujours pareil

Donc là je crois que c'est général, je ne peux rien compiler.

Ce que je ne saisis pas c'est que je sors d'une install minimal "toute fraiche" pendant laquelle il y a rien à signaler   :Question: 

Pendant cette dernière je suis le handbook et il y a juste un moment ou l'on nous demande de faire un emerge sync ou je mets d'abord à jour Portage puis emerge --sync. Après je suis à la lettre ce qu'il y a d'indiqué sauf pour le make.conf ou je prends celui de ma bécane qui fait office de "server Web/Lamp avec un peu de streamradio" et je recopie la variable USE.

L'erreur viendrait de ma variable Use   :Question:   Je crains le pire   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Idea: 

----------

## CryoGen

Bon tu t'es gourer de stage3 j'ai l'impression... tu as du changer ton chost de i386 -> i686 non ??

----------

## d2_racing

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Bon tu t'es gourer de stage3 j'ai l'impression... tu as du changer ton chost de i386 -> i686 non ??

 

C'est surement ça  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Bon tu t'es gourer de stage3 j'ai l'impression... tu as du changer ton chost de i386 -> i686 non ?? 
> 
> C'est surement ça 

 

C'est même certain. Comme son CHOST est en 686 il cherche dans /usr/lib/gcc et /usr/share/gcc un rep correspondant à celui ci. Et vu qu'il y en pas puisque son gcc vient d'un CHOST pour 386. (il y a donc un rep 386-<kekchose>).

----------

## _droop_

Bonjour,

tu as un how to (en anglais) pour changer proprement de CHOST.

Sinon, comme c'est un nouvelle instal tu peux recommencer en utilisant le bon stage.

Bon courage.

----------

## onvice

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*    *CryoGen wrote:*   Bon tu t'es gourer de stage3 j'ai l'impression... tu as du changer ton chost de i386 -> i686 non ?? 
> 
> C'est surement ça  
> 
> C'est même certain. Comme son CHOST est en 686 il cherche dans /usr/lib/gcc et /usr/share/gcc un rep correspondant à celui ci. Et vu qu'il y en pas puisque son gcc vient d'un CHOST pour 386. (il y a donc un rep 386-<kekchose>).

 

Merci encore pour votre aide.

Je préfère que vous me disiez que mon problème est "logiciel" donc qu'il vienne de moi que du matériel..... un petit ouf!!

Non tout ce que j'ai changé je vous l'ai dis précédemment.

En revanche, j'ai pris le stage 3  ICI et j'ai pris 

```
111072336  Nov 28 21:35  stage3-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2
```

Un Athlon XP 2500+ ou 2800+ c'est bien une architecture x86 ?? 

Fallait-il prendre cette archive 

```
 112603344  Aug 25  2006  stage3-i686-2006.1.tar.bz2*
```

  :Question: 

J'ai voulu prendre une archive la plus à jour possible, mais si vous me confirmez qu'il faut que je refasse mon install en prenant donc le stage3 i686 je m'y colle ce week-end et je mettrai un petit resolu dès lundi.   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

tu peus prendre l'archive 686 compatible en effet

----------

## onvice

Ok je vais donc essayer avec cette archive mais cela sous entend que le stage 3-x86 n'est pas compatible pour les athlons Xp   :Question: 

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *onvice wrote:*   

> Ok je vais donc essayer avec cette archive mais cela sous entend que le stage 3-x86 n'est pas compatible pour les athlons Xp  
> 
> Si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer ?

 

Non cela veut dire que le paquet 686 est également compatible (tout comme l'est le x86) avec l'athlonXP. La différence c'est que le 686 aura été compilé avec le support des instructions des cpu 686 compatibles, qui sont plus récents que les 386. D'où une "optimisation" (toute relative ceci-dit) pour les processeurs 686 compatibles.  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

le stage i386 n'est valable que pour les processeurs < i686 et est binairement différent de i686, voire incompatible.

Pour un athlon XP, prendre les binaires i686

----------

## truz

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> Sinon, comme c'est un nouvelle instal tu peux recommencer en utilisant le bon stage.
> 
> Bon courage.

 Je suis d'accord avec _droop_, si tu n'as rien fait de particulier sur ta machine, il sera beaucoup plus simple de repartir de zéro. C'est moins formateur mais très efficace !

edit: ça m'apprendra à bosser entre 2 lignes d'un post, multi-grilled   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## onvice

Bonsoir à tous,

Donc comme prévu je me suis lancé dans une réinstalle en stage 3 - i686 avec les memes paramètres qu'auparavant.

Après le premier redémarrage, je fais :

```
# emerge -uaDv world
```

et quand je valide, tout de suite derrière ça bloque avec un message plus sur le processeur, tout se fige  :Exclamation: 

Malheureusement je n'ai pas ce message, je ne le trouve pas   :Question: 

je "hard reboot" et je relance par un 

```
# emerge --resume
```

et après la compile d'une dizaine de packets ça plante comme sur ma précédente installation   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

```
make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/make-3.81/work/make-3.81'

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib\" -DINCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/include\" -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.      -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -MT ar.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/ar.Tpo" -c -o ar.o ar.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/ar.Tpo" ".deps/ar.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/ar.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib\" -DINCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/include\" -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.      -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -MT arscan.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/arscan.Tpo" -c -o arscan.o arscan.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/arscan.Tpo" ".deps/arscan.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/arscan.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

arscan.c: In function 'ar_name_equal':

arscan.c:735: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

ar.c: In function 'ar_glob':

ar.c:307: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

Preprocessed source stored into /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/make-3.81/temp/cc6LmUlc.out file, please attach this to your bugreport.

Preprocessed source stored into /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/make-3.81/temp/ccliu2OA.out file, please attach this to your bugreport.

make[2]: *** [ar.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** [arscan.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/make-3.81/work/make-3.81'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/make-3.81/work/make-3.81'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/make-3.81 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3228:   Called src_compile

  make-3.81.ebuild, line 31:   Called die
```

J'essaye Gcc 

```
configure: error: GMP with MPFR support is required to build fortran

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 5291:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called toolchain_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 26:   Called gcc_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 1541:   Called gcc_do_configure

  toolchain.eclass, line 1341:   Called die

```

Du coup le doute se réinstalle car j'imagine que cela vient du matériel   :Crying or Very sad:   :Question: 

Et là je ne vois pas ou est mon erreur ?   :Confused: 

Si quelqu'un à une idée   :Idea:   :Question: 

Merci d'avance

----------

## widan

 *onvice wrote:*   

> et quand je valide, tout de suite derrière ça bloque avec un message plus sur le processeur, tout se fige 

 

Le message, c'était quelque chose du genre "Machine Check Exception ..." ? Si oui, problème hardware très possible (souvent problème de cache).

 *onvice wrote:*   

> et après la compile d'une dizaine de packets ça plante comme sur ma précédente installation   
> 
> ...
> 
> Du coup le doute se réinstalle car j'imagine que cela vient du matériel    

 

Si tu reessaye un package qui ne passe pas, est-ce que ça replante au même endroit la deuxième fois ou ailleurs ? Si ça ne plante pas toujours au même endroit, alors problème matériel probable (surchauffe, RAM défectueuse, timings trop justes...). Dans ce cas, essaye déjà un reset CMOS (si tu l'as pas déjà fait), on ne sait jamais ce que le précédent propriétaire a pu toucher.

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

dis d'apres ce que j'ai lu , tu fais l'installation avec le bus systeme a 333 mhz ( athlon xp 2500+ ) 

c'est bien ca ?

Je n'ai pas eu ton soucis mais j'avais un xp 2500+ qui tournait en 3200+ ( et tourne encore d'ailleurs depuis + de 3 ans )

le truc , c'est qu'il lui faut le quatuor magique:

- une bonne ram

- un bon rad

- une bonne alim

- une bonne carte mere

les athlon xp chauffent , et lors d'une installation   :Rolling Eyes: 

ta carte est la petite soeur de l' a7n8x-deluxe qui etait deja limite pour tenir le bus 200 mhz avec ce proc ,

( experience perso inside )

donc je m'interroge sur la qualité de l'overclock, si overclock il y a lors de l'installation.

si non, bah ca me fait un post de plus   :Cool:   :Laughing: 

----------

## onvice

 *widan wrote:*   

> Le message, c'était quelque chose du genre "Machine Check Exception ..." ? Si oui, problème hardware très possible (souvent problème de cache). 

 

 :Embarassed:   Je crois que c'était un message dans le même genre avec une série de nombres bien rangés par colonne. J'ai pas moyen de le retrouver ce message ou de le faire réapparaitre   :Question: 

 *Quote:*   

> Si tu réessaye un package qui ne passe pas, est-ce que ça replante au même endroit la deuxième fois ou ailleurs ? Si ça ne plante pas toujours au même endroit, alors problème matériel probable (surchauffe, RAM défectueuse, timings trop justes...).

 

Est-ce que tu veux dire par là que si ça plante au même endroit de compilation sur le même paquet   :Question: 

Je ne préfère pas dire de bêtises car je suis au boulot, je réessayerai ce soir mais je crois comme même que ça plante au même endroit sur le même paquet.

 *Quote:*   

> Dans ce cas, essaye déjà un reset CMOS (si tu l'as pas déjà fait), on ne sait jamais ce que le précédent propriétaire a pu toucher.

 

Oui je l'ai déja fait, vu qu'à mon grand étonnement j'ai des problèmes pour obtenir un Athlon 2800XP car mon collègue qui m'a vendu cette config, me l'a vendu pour un Atlon 2800XP mais maintenant il n'est plus sûr de la fréquence du processeur.   :Evil or Very Mad:   J'ai donc reseté la conf puis essayer  de monter en fréquence petit à petit mais je saute de Athlon 2500XP à Athlon 3200XP à chaque fois que je change les Fsb. Et quand je charge la conf par défaut je n'ai plus qu'un Athlon 1100XP qui s'affiche, mais apparemment je ne suis pas le seul à avoir cà d'après les infos trouver sur le net. Je ne touche pas à la mémoire vive.

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> dis d'apres ce que j'ai lu , tu fais l'installation avec le bus systeme a 333 mhz ( athlon xp 2500+ )
> 
> c'est bien ca ?

 

Alors là ça tombe bien que tu me répondes car j'ai cherché sur le net des configurations types Bios pour être sûr d'obtenir un système stable mais je ne trouve pas la même configuration que moi. Donc pour la CM A7N8X-X, la première ligne s'appelle CPU External Freq (MHz), c'est de ça dont tu parles   :Question: 

Car de tête il est sur 166Mhz et à la ligne MEMORY FREQUENCY j'ai AUTO et à la ligne RESULTING Frequency j'ai 200Mhz.

Je te confirme ça ce soir mais serait-il possible de récupérer tes informations pour cette partie "Advanced Chipset Features" car je pense que la configuration bios doit être la même sur une A7N8X-Deluxe   :Question:   Est-ce que tu te souviens également si tu arrivais à passer ton processeur en Athlon 2800XP   :Question: 

 *Quote:*   

> c'est qu'il lui faut le quatuor magique:
> 
> - une bonne ram

 

J'ai donc de 2x512Mo en DDR400 Samsung qui a été testé sur mon autre config (PIV + Asus P4P800-deluxe) ou je joue sur xp.

 *Quote:*   

> - un bon rad

 

Un Rad comme Radiateur ? Si c'est ça oui je confirme que tout est bien ventilé vu que j'ai une sonde Advance avec trois capteurs dont le processeur ne dépasse pas les 40°C et j'ai comparé dans le bios et cela se tient à 1 ou 2 degré °C. 

 *Quote:*   

> - une bonne alim

 

J'ai remplacé par l'alim de 460W "de base" que mon collègue avait mis par une alimentation de 350 W Fortron Blue Storm, sachant que je n'ai qu'un lecteur DVD Lg de branché + 4 ventilos dans le boitier + 1 disk dur Sata branché sur une carte PCI Silicon

 *Quote:*   

> - une bonne carte mere

 

Donc une A7N8X-X

J'espère que ces éléments vont pouvoir mieux vous aider à analyser mon problème car là je patoge.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Merci de votre patience.

----------

## widan

 *onvice wrote:*   

>    Je crois que c'était un message dans le même genre avec une série de nombres bien rangés par colonne. J'ai pas moyen de le retrouver ce message ou de le faire réapparaitre  

 

Non il n'y a pas moyen de le récupérer si on ne l'a pas noté. Pas bon signe un MCE par contre...

 *onvice wrote:*   

> Est-ce que tu veux dire par là que si ça plante au même endroit de compilation sur le même paquet  

 

Oui.

----------

## ryo-san

 *Quote:*   

> Car de tête il est sur 166Mhz et à la ligne MEMORY FREQUENCY j'ai AUTO et à la ligne RESULTING Frequency j'ai 200Mhz. 

 

Oui, on parle aussi du bus en envoie - reception donc 2 x 166 = 333 mhz.

le bus reglé sur 166 mhz, donne un processeur reconnu en 2500+

le bus en 200 donne le 3200+

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Est-ce que tu te souviens également si tu arrivais à passer ton processeur en Athlon 2800XP
> 
> 

 

non , il passait en 3200+ direct , les frequences entre 166 et 200 , il vaut mieux les zapper , les athlon xp fonctionnent mieux quand la memoire et le bus sont synchro.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ... 350 W Fortron Blue...
> 
> 

 

Je dirais que c'est juste ... mais bon je suis pas electronicien ni electricien.

=>Je te conseille donc de passer le bus systeme et la memoire en manuel a 166 mhz, dans un premier temps.

=>d'essayer une grosse compil

=>si ca foire , peut etre changer l'alim

=>si ca foire encore , tu brules tout et ... fous ta cagoule ...

 ahem , dsl   :Smile: 

----------

## onvice

Merci les gars pour votre soutien   :Wink: 

Bon vu que je suis au boulot je ne peux pas faire les manipulations bios.

Je fais ça direct en rentrant ce soir.

J'espère qu'on va arriver au moins à déterminer mes soucis.   :Shocked: 

A ce soir

----------

## onvice

 :Crying or Very sad:   ba la je péte les plombs   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

Bon j'ai essayé des compils et ça plante mais je ne sais pas si ça plante au meme endroit ? 

```
configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 5291:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called toolchain_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 26:   Called gcc_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 1541:   Called gcc_do_configure

  toolchain.eclass, line 1341:   Called die
```

Pour le reglage Bios, dès la premiere page au niveau de la Ram ça affiche single channel mode ?

Il ne devrait pas y avoir un truc comme Dual-Channel plutot   :Question: 

Je confirme bien pour les FSB 166Mhz =>2500+ (166Mhz pour la Ram aussi et en essayant des timings différents) et 200Mhz => 3200+(bios 1009), mais la config ne veut pas demarrer avec ce-dernier.

J'ai essayé de trouver des images sur le net pour comparer mais ce n'est jamais la meme config que moi.

Question: est-ce qu'il faut que je fasse mes tests avec une barette de 512Mo ou deux, sachant que je les ai testé et "qu'a priori" elle fonctionne, car je pensais que vu que je touche au Fsb et qu'il doit fonctionner "en Dual" il est préférable de mettre les deux ??

Pour ryo-san  Vu qu'il y a plein de réglages, est ce que ça serait possible de faire une capture de ton bios et de me l'envoyer ou de le mettre en ligne  :Question:   Vraiment désole d'en arriver là mais j'aimerai bien faire tourner çà ou etre sûr qu'on m'a vendu quelque chose qui ne fonctionne pas   :Evil or Very Mad: 

A moins de me guider par ligne dans le bios   :Question: 

En plus c'est la première fois que j'ai du Athlon, ba franchement c'est vraiment de la daube, si j'avais su car ne pas avoir une cadence par défaut du processeur c'est de tout de même n'importe quoi puique pour toute mise a jour Bios, generalement on recharge les parametres par défaut. Bon je sais je généralise mais je comprends pas trop : faut etre assembleur ou electroncien pour utiliser un AMD Athlon XP??   :Wink: 

Please Help, je coule !!!

----------

## ryo-san

re

dsl, ca ne va pas etre possible , je n'ai plus cette carte mere.

Si ton bios affiche single channel avec deux barrettes, c'est qu'il y en a une qui n'est pas a ca place, il faut respecter les couleurs , genre y 'a deux slots bleu et un noir.

petite parenthese, nan faut pas etre defaitiste, les athlon xp sont terribles je trouve , ton processeur c'est de la balle , acheté 100 euros a l'epoque , il tournait comme un 3200+ facilement , ce dernier coutait 100 euros de plus, mais comme je te l'ai dit , la ram et touti quanti doivent etre de qualité.Le fait que la carte ne demarre pas avec un bus 200 est deja mauvais signe puisqu' elle tourne avec du nforce 2 qui doit supporter ce bus sans probleme , il me semble.Mais j'accuserais une ram de mauvaise qualité plutot que la carte.

Pour en revenir a ton probleme, essaye de te depatouiller , et de mettre le bus et la ram en 333, et en dual.

a partir de la , la base est saine pour les tests. 

 le manuel de ta carte 

ceci dit , l'erreur que tu donnes me semble differente des erreurs de compilation precedentes...

... verra apres  :Wink: 

EDIT: mdr , tu es a l'aise avec le chinois ? 

sinon essaye ce lien plutot   :Cool: 

EDIT2: 

Advanced chipset features=>cpu external frequency: 166 mhz

memory frequency: sync

 :Wink: 

----------

## onvice

 *ryo-san wrote:*   

> re
> 
> dsl, ca ne va pas etre possible , je n'ai plus cette carte mere.

 

Dommage, merci comme même. On ne sait jamais si quelq'un lisait ce poste et qu'il a la même config et à possibilité de photographier cette partie du bios   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Si ton bios affiche single channel avec deux barrettes, c'est qu'il y en a une qui n'est pas a ca place, il faut respecter les couleurs , genre y 'a deux slots bleu et un noir.

 

Là je comprends pas :

- j'ai change de place les barettes et toujours pareil : signle channel

- il n'y a pas de code couleur, tous les slots sont noirs mais bon ....  

- Double Data Rate Dual, c'est bien ce qu'il y a d'indique sur la notice en français : d'ailleurs impossible d'imprimer le pdf et si je l'enregistre sur le disk , je ne peux plus l'ouvrir. De plus j'ai essayé sur tous les mirrors anglais/français et depuis mon boulot ça fait pareil. Décidemment   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

 *Quote:*   

> petite parenthese, nan faut pas etre defaitiste, les athlon xp sont terribles je trouve , ton processeur c'est de la balle , acheté 100 euros a l'epoque , il tournait comme un 3200+ facilement , ce dernier coutait 100 euros de plus, mais comme je te l'ai dit , la ram et touti quanti doivent etre de qualité.Le fait que la carte ne demarre pas avec un bus 200 est deja mauvais signe puisqu' elle tourne avec du nforce 2 qui doit supporter ce bus sans probleme , il me semble.Mais j'accuserais une ram de mauvaise qualité plutot que la carte.

 

Non, c'est juste que ça fait plus deux semaines que je suis dessus et que je perds patience. 

Du coup je me tape tous les vieux posts sur les sites de hardware, sur les forums de 2002, 2003.... et tout le monde dit que c'est un très bon processeur et que la Carte Mère aussi   :Smile:  . Certains benchmarks le prouvent; c'est rageant   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Pour en revenir a ton probleme, essaye de te depatouiller , et de mettre le bus et la ram en 333, et en dual.
> 
> a partir de la , la base est saine pour les tests. 

 

- J'ai une barette de 1 Go de DDR333 que j'ai mise à la place des deux autres et toujours des problèmes de compil. et sinon j'ai essayé en trouvant des timings de reference pour la Ram mais pareil. 

Soit la gentoo ne demarre pas, soit c'est pendant la compil : la ça bloque sur RSync, puis a la main j'essaye Gcc.... J'ai pu installer Webmin comme meme  mais j'ai remarqué dès que ça touche plus au coeur système ou matériel, c'est là que ça plante.

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT2: 
> 
> Advanced chipset features=>cpu external frequency: 166 mhz

 

ok pour ça en revanche pour 

 *Quote:*   

> memory frequency: sync

 

Là je n'ai pas Sync masi SPD (par défaut quoi) et sinon c'est en % variable ou pas en fonction de mes choix pécédents.

Voila donc toujours rien mis à part que je m'en suis résolu à aller voir mon collègue/vendeur et qu'il aurait un équivalent en P4 à me remplacer mais que dans deux semaines. 

Je sais je raconte ma vie, désolé.   :Embarassed: 

Allé j'hésite encore à changer le titre du post car c'est clair que c'est plus un problème matériel, car comme je l'ai dit je n'ai jamais eu d'AMD et encore moins installé une gentoo dessus    :Mr. Green: 

EDIT : Je viens de tomber sur un post ICI qui confirme bien que la A7N8X-X ne fait pas de Dual DDR.....   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## dapsaille

Salut à toi et bienvenue ...

 Règle numéro 1 = N'overcloque pas ton matériel SURTOUT pour l'installation ...

 Pour tester remet tout d'origine (oui oui TOUT) et reinstalle avec un stage 3 i686 sans toucher au chosts 

 Une fois ton système fonctionnel tente un chti overclock et pour le tester lance dans un chroot (ca éviteras de bousiller ton systeme) des compils de gcc en boucle ...

 si ca passes on peut quasiment confirmer ton OC ..

 mais bon on ne le répéteras jamais assez OC=Pas bon avec linux

----------

## _droop_

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Règle numéro 1 = N'overcloque pas ton matériel SURTOUT pour l'installation ...

 

Si tu overclokes, fais le surtout à l'installation, c'est la meilleur façon de voir si c'est stable   :Wink: 

----------

## onvice

Merci pour ces conseils.

Mais mon but, je sais c'est lourd de lire tous mes précédents posts, est de recuperer une configuration stable et non de overclocker tout ça.

Comme je l'ai déja dis quand je fais un load par défaut dans le bios je ne recupere pas de cadence "par défaut " du processeur et en mettant des paramètres "optimal" dans le bios et quand j'arrive à booter j'ai donc mes messages d'erreurs lors des compilations.

J'ai installé Windows Xp et mes quelques utilisations ne posaient pas de problèmes........ c'est quand j'ai voulu installé la Gentoo que ça s'est compliqué.

J'ai l'impression qu'elle demande une précission hardware telle qu'elle s'installe sans probleme mais apres quasi impossible d'installer quoique se soit.

Voila je parcours les forums afin de trouver une conf bios de référence (et sans Overclock) pour etre sûr déja que c'est bon coté matériel mais en vain je ne trouve pas.

Donc si vous connaissez quelqu'un qui a la meme   :Question:   :Idea: 

Bonne journée

----------

